# What if your significant other stunk up the bathroom?



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Would you be less attracted to them after that?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I use an air freshner after I'm done like Glade or Febreeze. lol. What do you expect **** to smell like though? Roses? It's basically bio warfare after I take a huge dump and I have clogged some toilets before. lol. I'm not a big guy. My feces to body mass ratio would probably get me on the Guinness Book of World Records. I try to make sure to give it a courtesy flush in the middle of a big one to avoid stinking up the place and clogging the toilet.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I really need more answers.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I would be less attracted, but that's because my significant other is a girl and girls should not lay bombs in the bathroom because girls don't poop. Right? RIGHT?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Actually yes, we do.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert:1059507669 said:


> Actually yes, we do.


*vomits* well just make sure you do it when your guy isn't around please


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, it's a turn off, but when you love someone (and live with someone) you're going to see a lot of things you wish you hadn't.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's okay. They're just like little maltesers that smell like the body shop!


: b


e-cookie for golden reference


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

rymo said:


> *vomits* well just make sure you do it when your guy isn't around please


Why is it okay for guys to do it but not girls? That's just hypocritical. It's not my fault stupid, unrealistic crap about women was proliferated throughout male culture.

What if she has to go when he's around? Is she supposed to just hold it in? give me a break.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

*I* don't have a guy, anyway.

It makes me glad, at least I can have normal bodily functions without someone freaking out, apparently.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

he eats ****ty stuff(non healthy stuff) and doesn't exercise


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wtf kind of question is this? No. I'd just know not to go near the bathroom for a while. D:


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why is it okay for guys to do it but not girls? That's just hypocritical. It's not my fault stupid, unrealistic crap about women was proliferated throughout male culture.
> 
> What if she has to go when he's around? Is she supposed to just hold it in? give me a break.


Sense the tone, Jesus Christ.

And of course it wouldn't bother me. I just prefer not to think about it too much.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

I honestly don't care, and I hope they wouldn't either.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Mouse said:


> I honestly don't care, and I hope they wouldn't either.


It seems like a lot of men here like to pretend that women don't poop. Which was kind of the point of this post--to expose that this attitude still exists, and it needs to change.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. Sometimes people have GI problems.

But it's nice if people light a match or spray some air freshener or *something*, you know?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It seems like a lot of men here like to pretend that women don't poop. Which was kind of the point of this post--to expose that this attitude still exists, and it needs to change.


You're basing this on two posts which were clearly made in jest. No one above the age of 10 pretends that the opposite sex doesn't defecate. You're taking issue with a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't go in there for 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

rymo said:


> Yes I would be less attracted, but that's because my significant other is a girl and girls should not lay bombs in the bathroom because girls don't poop. Right? RIGHT?


Wrong. WRONG. :b Us ladies have the same working parts you do (at least when it comes to digestion and bowel movements haha)


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Maybe some are joking, but honestly, there are men who, even if they don't outright deny it, are grossed out by a natural bodily function that everyone has. They make women feel bad for having the same bodily functions, and that's not okay either.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert:1059507921 said:


> Maybe some are joking, but honestly, there are men who, even if they don't outright deny it, are grossed out by a natural bodily function that everyone has. They make women feel bad for having the same bodily functions, and that's not okay either.


Yes..I was joking, of course. I wouldn't make someone feel bad about it but I would still very much appreciate it if I didn't know tooo much about that aspect of my girl's life.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

If I went in there, yes. Ooh, I'm sexist (not really).


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

rymo said:


> Yes..I was joking, of course. I wouldn't make someone feel bad about it but I would still very much appreciate it if I didn't know tooo much about that aspect of my girl's life.


Whatever happens to you when you go to the bathroom--there, now you know.

There's no point pretending, so grow up.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> If I went in there, yes. Ooh, I'm sexist (not really).


You certainly have some growing up to do!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd just spray air freshener on his *** and follow him around with it in public til he gets the point.  (which is to always spray some glade before leaving the bathroom)


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Whatever happens to you when you go to the bathroom--there, now you know.
> 
> There's no point pretending, so grow up.


wow...CHILL OUT. I can assure you I'm all grown up, thanks though.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

rymo said:


> wow...CHILL OUT. I can assure you I'm all grown up, thanks though.


You're not acting like it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You're not acting like it.


You can't take a joke, girl. It sounds like you're all upset because your guy caught you blasting one...or a few.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why is it okay for guys to do it but not girls? That's just hypocritical. It's not my fault stupid, unrealistic crap about women was proliferated throughout male culture.
> 
> What if she has to go when he's around? Is she supposed to just hold it in? give me a break.


LOL! preach! If I have to go I'm going.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, I dated a guy who was repulsed by the fact that I had to _pee_. Yeah, that lasted long.

I don't care if my so stinks up the bathroom. Who doesn't? It's a natural human function. But I would wait a bit until I entered, lol.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

My ex used to sit on people and fart. Really classy one, right there. lol


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You're not acting like it.


I think he was making sarcastic comments that was meant to be taken as a joke.


rymo said:


> You can't take a joke, girl. It sounds like you're all upset because your guy caught you blasting one...or a few.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

rymo said:


> You can't take a joke, girl. It sounds like you're all upset because your guy caught you blasting one...or a few.


Okay, it sounded like you were serious.

No, my guy never caught me blasting one. Do you want to know why? Because I never had a guy.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

anthrotex said:


> My ex used to sit on people and fart. Really classy one, right there. lol


That's way past immature. It's unsanitary and disgusting. He would be out the door ASAP.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

no  everyone poops!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Just make sure you leave it clean and use an air-freshener to numb the smell. If you left it dirty and stinky, i would be grossed out.


----------



## Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to admit I am a bit embarrassed to stink up the bathroom at my boyfriend's house. Well...anywhere, really. In fact, I'd be less embarrassed to do it in a public place because no one would know it was me. In any case, no it wouldn't bother me if it was him. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> Just make sure you leave it clean and use an air-refresher to numb the smell. If you left it dirty and stinky, i would be grossed out.


:agree


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Seriously, some men need to just get over it. What if she has an unexpected attack of explosive diarrhea and and seems sick and is embarrassed tell you what's wrong because you're like "GIRLS DON'T POOP"? Grow the hell up.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Loq always talking like her poop don't stink as always lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Women have to "go" too. I'd just spray air freshener afterwards.

I don't care.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

On a funnier note... for awhile my son and I had a sign for the doorknob... Do Not Enter... Toxic Fumes. On the other side it said... Safe to Enter. We'd flip it back and forth so we did not have to 'make announcements.' My son was 6 then but thought it was funny as heck.

Mostly we have a rule... if you go #2... turn on the exhaust fan... and afterwards spray the room with Lysol or something pleasant... even if it's body spray or deodorant spray lol... and flip the sign to Do Not Enter.

There are ways to keep things from becoming a serious issue.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Ehhh... He warns me not to go in right away if just had a big stanky dump. But regardless, working as a nurse I have developed a way of breathing to desensitize myself to the smell of **** lol. Doesn't bug me that much. But one am he forgot to flush the toilet and a big old log was in there so I just texted "flush the toilet plzzzzzz!!!" I think he was super embarrassed so it hasn't happened again.

I try and poop when he's not around but I eat healthfully so I tend to not have real smelly ones.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

missalyssa said:


> Ehhh... He warns me not to go in right away if just had a big stanky dump. But regardless, working as a nurse I have developed a way of breathing to desensitize myself to the smell of **** lol. Doesn't bug me that much. But one am he forgot to flush the toilet and a big old log was in there so I just texted "flush the toilet plzzzzzz!!!" I think he was super embarrassed so it hasn't happened again.
> 
> I try and poop when he's not around but I eat healthfully so I tend to not have real smelly ones.


OMG! EWW! lmao.

How do you forget to flush the toilet...I don't even...wow. lmao.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> OMG! EWW! lmao.
> 
> How do you forget to flush the toilet...I don't even...wow. lmao.


Idk he probably was gonna do it after taking a shower but forgot????

Again I wasn't overly phased by it I deal with **** on the regular bahahahah


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Follow said:


> I have to admit I am a bit embarrassed to stink up the bathroom at my boyfriend's house. Well...anywhere, really. In fact, I'd be less embarrassed to do it in a public place because no one would know it was me. In any case, no it wouldn't bother me if it was him. You gotta do what you gotta do.


There was actually a girl on here who pooped right in front of her bf (in the toilet, not on the floor or anything) and he wasn't bothered at all by it. If only more guys were like that. I'm not saying that everyone should go that far but if guys could just be less OMGEWGIRLSDONTPOOP it would be...nice.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no real sense of smell, so this has never been a problem.

I can smell smoke and gasoline, but I don't even notice when someone in the car farts.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I suppose you think I'm completely straight, and only considering female partners. 

Also, it seems sensory processing issues count as immature, yet again (am used to that assumption). Assumptions smumptions, dear oh dear.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Would you be less attracted to them after that?


And you say I ask ridiculous questions. :roll

Of course not! Everybody's **** stinks. I'm not going to hold that against her. And if she's hot, she can stink up the place all she wants. :b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Everybody poops. It's not a big deal. Not even a small deal. It's no deal at all.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yet another advantage of imaginary goilfwends: Their **** really don't stink. If you don't want it to.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> It's basically bio warfare after I take a huge dump _*and I have clogged some toilets before.*_ lol. I'm not a big guy. My feces to body mass ratio would probably get me on the Guinness Book of World Records. I try to make sure to give it a courtesy flush in the middle of a big one to avoid stinking up the place and clogging the toilet.


This reminds me of one time while I was staying at a hotel I took a rather large dump and clogged the toilet. I had to call maintenance and they sent a guy up to the room to unclog it.

You talk about embarassing. :no


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Why am i reading this thread while eating my breakfest?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Cletis:1059509073 said:


> phoenixwright said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically bio warfare after I take a huge dump _*and I have clogged some toilets before.*_ lol. I'm not a big guy. My feces to body mass ratio would probably get me on the Guinness Book of World Records. I try to make sure to give it a courtesy flush in the middle of a big one to avoid stinking up the place and clogging the toilet.
> ...


when I clogged the toilet in my dorm apartment, I left it for my room mate to take care of (he had to call the maintenance guy). Lol. I had went to my parents' for the weekend so it was a convenient workaround. lol.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> It's okay. They're just like little maltesers that smell like the body shop!
> 
> : b
> 
> e-cookie for golden reference


Peep Show: Jez on big Suze's toilet habits


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I would be less attracted _while I could smell it _but (and I'd like to stress this part) as soon as I couldn't smell it I'd be attracted to them again. But I have a weird thing with smells, even if they came from someone who wasn't my SO (not that I have one) any attraction towards anyone would be gone while I could smell it. I guess thats weird, but that's how it is. Also, it would be a turn-off if a girl stunk up the bathroom and left the door open, didn't spray air freshener or turn the fan on, etc. You should always do as much as you can to get rid of the smell, it's just common courtesy. That goes for men and women.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Peep Show: Jez on big Suze's toilet habits



















Respect bro, no need to watch out for rewenge


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This is why two bathrooms are a must if you have more than one person in the house. Generally, I would just leave the fan on and wait for it to air out. If I have another bathroom, I won't even bother with the smelly one.

People poop. It's life.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Everybody s**ts, and it usually smells. If my hypothetical gf took a nice dump, and I caught a whiff, it would simply be reminded of one my own smelly dumps. I wouldn't be any less attracted to her for that. Now, if she was raw and just nasty about it, regularly leaving a log or two with cloudy water for me to come flush, then I'd have less respect for her and be less attracted. Just don't be a slob about it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> I suppose you think I'm completely straight, and only considering female partners.
> 
> Also, it seems sensory processing issues count as immature, yet again (am used to that assumption). Assumptions smumptions, dear oh dear.


Doesn't matter if you're into men, women, both, neither. If you have an issue with a natural bodily function, you need to grow up.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I used to have farting contests with one of my exes. Guess who usually won? :teeth


Definitely you. :clap


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't see how any guy can say something like that..It's a bodily function, if you have to drop a stink pickle, go for it, we all do it. I just probably wouldn't be going in there for half an hour or so.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

rymo said:


> Yes I would be less attracted, but that's because my significant other is a girl and girls should not lay bombs in the bathroom because girls don't poop. Right? RIGHT?


I'm the same. Good looking girls don't go to the toilet. They just don't. And if they do, it's just not right. Sadly, they do. they poop in the toilet and it can smell so bad. And yes it is unattractive for some reason. I always try to hide the smell by flushing before I wipe so as to have a few minutes for the smell to dissipate just incase someone else goes in soon after I leave.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

jimity said:


> I'm the same. Good looking girls don't go to the toilet. They just don't. And if they do, it's just not right. Sadly, they do. they poop in the toilet and it can smell so bad. And yes it is unattractive for some reason. I always try to hide the smell by flushing before I wipe so as to have a few minutes for the smell to dissipate just incase someone else goes in soon after I leave.


It's unattractive because you've been brainwashed by society and other men into thinking attractive women don't poop.

It's called cognitive dissonance. I have no such illusions about attractive men (thinking they don't poop), makes no sense to me why you have it about attractive women.

EVERYONE POOPS.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Doesn't matter if you're into men, women, both, neither. If you have an issue with a natural bodily function, you need to grow up.


I don't know how much you really believe in such distortions and how much you're just stirring. Assuming mostly the former, let me attempt clarification one last time before I report.

1. The point of me revealing not being completely straight was to address your accusations thrown around this thread of sexism. It wasn't addressing your accusation of immaturity.

I mentioned my orientation to highlight your sexism - how you broadly and automatically accuse the males posting here of it but overlook the females' posts.

2. The point I made about sensory processing issues _was _addressing your accusation of immaturity. You conveniently ignore that part and attack once again.

It really can't be spelled out clearer.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Meh, s*** happens.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> EVERYONE POOPS.


I dunno. . . i mean i just dont think shakira has ever had a poop. I think its very unlikely she has tbh.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> I dunno. . . i mean i just dont think shakira has ever had a poop. I think its very unlikely she has tbh.


It's not relevant, but you have an awesome username!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

There was a comprehensive study done by the International Union of Sciencey Folks (IUSF) that proved conclusively that women, in fact, do not poop. I'd say the matter is settled.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThisGuy said:


> Everybody s**ts, and it usually smells. If my hypothetical gf took a nice dump, and I caught a whiff, it would simply be reminded of one my own smelly dumps. I wouldn't be any less attracted to her for that. Now, if she was raw and just nasty about it, regularly leaving a log or two with cloudy water for me to come flush, then I'd have less respect for her and be less attracted. Just don't be a slob about it.


Thank you for the imagery. :eyes


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Wtf kind of question is this? No. I'd just know not to go near the bathroom for a while. D:


Ditto. Also if someone can't tolerate events like bathroom stink ups occuring they should probably never live with anyone.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Why does this thread have 73 posts?

Everybody poops. If you have a problem with that, I think dating someone should be the least of your worries.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Rub her nose in it!....oh, wait!...that's Fluffy's punishment. :b


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> OMG! EWW! lmao.
> 
> How do you forget to flush the toilet...I don't even...wow. lmao.


If he's forgetting to flush the toilet, what *else* is he forgetting to do?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Peter Attis said:


> Why does this thread have 73 posts?
> 
> Everybody poops. If you have a problem with that, I think dating someone should be the least of your worries.


roflmfao


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's unattractive because you've been brainwashed by society and other men into thinking attractive women don't poop.
> 
> It's called cognitive dissonance. I have no such illusions about attractive men (thinking they don't poop), makes no sense to me why you have it about attractive women.
> 
> EVERYONE POOPS.


It's not because society has told me, it's because I have experienced it myself. I have had my brother bring home good looking girls before and then I heard them plop in the toilet before and then I see them as yuk.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. haha Most people's **** stinks. What a question!


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

jimity said:


> It's not because society has told me, it's because I have experienced it myself. I have had my brother bring home good looking girls before and then I heard them plop in the toilet before and then I see them as yuk.


Out of curiosity, how old are you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I just have a hard time picturing a hot babe dropping a log, know what I'm sayin'? It just doesn't resonate in my mind.


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I just have a hard time picturing a hot babe dropping a log, know what I'm sayin'? It just doesn't resonate in my mind.


haha! after watching 2girls1cup it never left my mind..


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I just have a hard time picturing a hot babe dropping a log, know what I'm sayin'? It just doesn't resonate in my mind.


I feel the same way, my mind does not compute this :teeth


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> There was a comprehensive study done by the International Union of Sciencey Folks (IUSF) that proved conclusively that women, in fact, do not poop. I'd say the matter is settled.


Yes, we do.

If you ever have a girlfriend you're going to have to accept it. Is that why you don't want a girlfriend, because you can't accept that women poop?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I just have a hard time picturing a hot babe dropping a log, know what I'm sayin'? It just doesn't resonate in my mind.


Well, get used to it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> I don't know how much you really believe in such distortions and how much you're just stirring. Assuming mostly the former, let me attempt clarification one last time before I report.
> 
> 1. The point of me revealing not being completely straight was to address your accusations thrown around this thread of sexism. It wasn't addressing your accusation of immaturity.
> 
> ...


If you think I'm "sexist," then you don't know what sexism is. Sexism is men thinking they have the right to grab my *** (actually, it's misogyny). Sexism is not a woman calling men on their **** (no pun intended).

I'm not really sure how your sexual orientation is relevant. If you were saying attractive men didn't poop I'd call you on that too and say you were being stupid.

It's a sexist issue because I find that most of the time it's heterosexual men believing that women don't poop much more often than say, gay men or straight women thinking men don't poop (which never happens, btw).

or, not so much not believing it as not accepting it and being okay with it, just like their wives and girlfriends are okay with them pooping and don't feel less attracted to them or get freaked out about it.

"OMG. Hot guys do NOT poop. It's impossible. I just can't picture it." How dumb does that sound? Pretty dumb. So how is it less dumb to say the same about women? It isn't, it's completely stupid.

I'm glad we could have this little talk.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Personally, waste smells. It wouldn't matter to me - everyone's poop stinks.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

luceo said:


> Out of curiosity, how old are you?


I almost want to lol when I read his post but then I can't because it's honestly scary that grown men think like this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I almost want to lol when I read his post but then I can't because it's honestly scary that grown men think like this.


Well, not everyone is emotionally mature for a relationship.

I definitely feel this thread is a double-edged sword. On one hand, it was created for posters like jimity to start an argument with the OP. On the other hand, it shines light on problems that are irrational, like the subject matter.

It reminds me of a scene from a movie I saw once. This guy said to another guy, "I slept with a hot girl last night, and put her foot up to my face. I never knew hot girls had stinky feet!" And the other guy goes, "Yeah, dude, they're human beings, too."


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

"Sexism is men thinking they have the right to grab my ***"

Thats sexual harassment :roll

""OMG. Hot guys do NOT poop. It's impossible. I just can't picture it." How dumb does that sound?"

Actually it sounds about right as i can attest that i have never had a poop. :yes


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Yes, we do.
> 
> If you ever have a girlfriend you're going to have to accept it. Is that why you don't want a girlfriend, because you can't accept that women poop?


Do you not realise that every single person on this thread who says girls don't crap is JOKING? Seriously, if anyone over the age of 10 thinks that either gender does not excrete waste, then they would be too stupid to even turn on a computer and use a keyboard.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> "Sexism is men thinking they have the right to grab my ***"
> 
> Thats sexual harassment :roll
> :yes


It's both. The action is sexual harassment (actually sexual assault), the underlying cause is misogyny.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Do you not realise that every single person on this thread who says girls don't crap is JOKING? Seriously, if anyone over the age of 10 thinks that either gender does not excrete waste, then they would be too stupid to even turn on a computer and use a keyboard.


They are joking but I sense that many men posting in this thread are not comfortable with women pooping, which is a sign of immaturity.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's both. The action is sexual harassment (actually sexual assault), the underlying cause is misogyny.


Well, no not really. Men dont grab a womans butt because they hate them, that sounds abit silly when you think about it, but rather because they like the woman. Its an inappropriate way of telling a woman you like her.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

No, the men who grabbed my behind did not like me. They touched my body without permission because, whether consciously or not, they believe themselves to be superior to women and therefore think they have the right to do whatever they want to us.

And yes, it is a hateful thing, hence, misogyny. Sorry you have trouble understanding that.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

There must have been something about your butt that he liked then. Take it as a compliment.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> No, the men who grabbed my behind did not like me. They touched my body without permission because, whether consciously or not, they believe themselves to be superior to women and therefore think they have the right to do whatever they want to us.
> 
> And yes, it is a hateful thing, hence, misogyny. Sorry you have trouble understanding that.


That isn't misogyny. Misogyny is hatred of women. Those are men who would hit or be abusive to their wives.

Those guys are just perverts and womanizers and players. And most likely, they do well with women, since a lot of women seem to want men to grab their behind.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm really not having any trouble understanding, i just think you're very confused.

The men that grabbed your butt were very inappropriate and disrespectful, theres no denying that, but by no means did they do it because they "hated" you. If they really did hate you, they wouldn't have touched you in the first place. They liked you and wanted to express that by the worse way possible, grabbing your butt.

But hey, you can come back and say "NO U WONG" all you want but im not really. I think you've just grown a deep hatred for men or your just very naive about us.

We dont all bite you know.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> There must have been something about your butt that he liked then. Take it as a compliment.


No, someone touching my body without permission is not a compliment, it's a violation of my body and it's sexual assault.

Apparently it's okay to be bitter toward women here, but not toward men. Interesting.

I haven't even BEEN with a man and I have resentment and bitterness, I can only imagine how bad it's been for the women who have. They have even more anger than I do.

Again, the perverts did NOT like me. They didn't know me. They were unable to control their perverted, disgusting behavior and it resulted in my body being violated. Get a clue.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you go over exactly what happened when they touched you?, i dont think its a good idea to label people perverts just because they made a bad sexual advance.

Btw do you hate men?.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> Can you go over exactly what happened when they touched you?, i dont think its a good idea to label people perverts just because they made a bad sexual advance.
> 
> Btw do you hate men?.


I also wonder this.

This poster troubles me. She always seems to go into threads and start fights.

She probably has me on ignore, because I called her on it. But I have been here a lot longer than her, and I think I can recognize a troll when I see one.

Also, it's idiotic to call men misogynistic because they try making a sexual move. If nobody made a sexual move, nobody would be dating. In fact, it's because I haven't made sexual moves that I have always been single (girls have expected me to touch their legs or arms, and cut me off when I don't and call me gay.)


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> Can you go over exactly what happened when they touched you?, i dont think its a good idea to label people perverts just because they made a bad sexual advance.
> 
> Btw do you hate men?.


Let me see if I understand you correctly.

You're asking me to relive something that left me scared, depressed, feeling worthless and afraid of men?

Something I'd forget if I could, but can't?

Yeah, sounds brilliant.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

> Btw do you hate men?


Do you hate women?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I also wonder this.
> 
> This poster troubles me. She always seems to go into threads and start fights.
> 
> ...


If it _acts_ like a Troll and _reacts_ like a Troll... and travels from thread to thread causing problems like a Troll... it could just very well be a Troll... The OP definitely bashes every man that posts... and men in general... and argues with nearly everyone that posts unless they perfectly agree with her... inciting further negativity.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

caflme said:


> If it _acts_ like a Troll and _reacts_ like a Troll... and travels from thread to thread causing problems like a Troll... it could just very well be a Troll... The OP definitely bashes every man that posts... and men in general... and argues with nearly everyone that posts unless they perfectly agree with her... inciting further negativity.


What about men here who bash women?

Why am I called out for "hating men" (never said I hated men, btw, only expressed feelings I have) and men who really do say hateful things to women are just treated normally and like they have every right to say what they say?

I never said I hated men. I express feelings, and no, I don't think men are wonderful every second of the day.

I love how if a woman expresses even a bit of doubt, or says "Hey, men have hurt me," she's called a manhater.

if we can't express these feelings, then what are we supposed to do?

I'm just sick of this crap, I really, really am.

back on topic, PLEASE.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> What about men here who bash women?
> 
> Why am I called out for "hating men" (never said I hated men, btw, only expressed feelings I have) and men who really do say hateful things to women are just treated normally and like they have every right to say what they say?
> 
> ...


If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's not a sports car.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> They are joking but I sense that many men posting in this thread are not comfortable with women pooping, which is a sign of immaturity.


I'm comfortable with women pooping. I'm not comfortable with seeing, smelling or hearing about it in ridiculous detail. That's not exclusive to women. I don't want to hear about men doing it either. Some things should stay private and pooping is one of them. Call me immature if you want, but I doubt you'd be comfortable with someone pooping in front of you or describing it while you're eating.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

"Let me see if I understand you correctly."

The reason i ask is because a grab of the bum isn't always as bad as you're trying to make it out to be, it is a sexual advance and it does work depending on context. To call all men perverts for grabbing a womans butt is wrong to be honest. 

If it was more than that then im sorry. But not all men are evil, stop hating us!.

And yeah, i understand what you mean winter.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

At what point may it have occurred to you that it's not your place to tell me how bad or not bad it was? It was my body and mind it happened to, not yours.

The men who grabbed my butt were perverts. I wasn't calling ALL men perverts.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> At what point may it have occurred to you that it's not your place to tell me how bad or not bad it was? It was my body and mind it happened to, not yours.


God you're stubborn, its like you're trying to win something here when theres really nothing to win.

"The men who grabbed my butt were perverts. I wasn't calling ALL men perverts."

Ok cool, they didn't hate you though. They were just d***s that dont know how to treat women. can we agree with that at least?.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

So let me get this straight?

You are 27, never kissed, never had sex, never been in a relationship...

And you don't feel comfortable with sexual moves?

OP, are you an Aspie? I asked you that once before, and you ignored it. Seems like you're so socially and sexually awkward that you're pushing men away.

And yes, some men are perverts. It doesn't mean that every guy who likes your butt is a pervert. If that was true, butts wouldn't be considered a sexual norm!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

GotAnyGrapes said:


> "Let me see if I understand you correctly."
> 
> The reason i ask is because a grab of the bum *isn't always* as bad as you're trying to make it out to be, it is a sexual advance and it does work depending on context. To call *all men* perverts for grabbing a womans butt is wrong to be honest.
> 
> ...





loquaciousintrovert said:


> At what point may it have occurred to you that it's not your place to tell me how bad or not bad it was? It was my body and mind it happened to, not yours.


I think what he was saying is that ALL MEN... are not pervs... meaning SOME ARE (as are some Women). He wasn't telling you HOW BAD or NOT BAD 'your situation' was... he was saying that in general... all situations where this happen are not bad... are not perceived as bad... and that some women actually look for it, want it and enjoy it... *obviously others don't*... and most men get this. Some men will attempt this... other's won't... some won't know when it's OK and when it isn't... when a girl is receptive and when a girl isn't. Most often it's safer for men to err on the side of not attempting it... and then women typically react upset because they are not brave enough to initiate. I've actually witnessed more women doing this to men than men doing it to women... and men nearly always appreciate the compliment. Being physically aggressive is not something that men have a lock on... many women engage in it as well.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

anyway, i haven't pooped since the last time i posted in this thread.

i really need to go now, but pooping is such a waste time that i just don't want to.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

caflme said:


> I think what he was saying is that ALL MEN... are not pervs... meaning SOME ARE (as are some Women). He wasn't telling you HOW BAD or NOT BAD 'your situation' was... he was saying that in general... all situations where this happen are not bad... are not perceived as bad... and that some women actually look for it, want it and enjoy it... *obviously others don't*... and most men get this. Some men will attempt this... other's won't... some won't know when it's OK and when it isn't... when a girl is receptive and when a girl isn't. Most often it's safer for men to err on the side of not attempting it... and then women typically react upset because they are not brave enough to initiate. I've actually witnessed more women doing this to men than men doing it to women... and men nearly always appreciate the compliment. Being physically aggressive is not something that men have a lock on... many women engage in it as well.


Exactly. This is something that the OP can't seem to grasp.

I am not saying that I'm not socially or sexually awkward, either, because I am. But in a different way. I would love it if a girl made a sexual move first...it would open it up to me being less sexually awkward.

It seems to work differently for girls, though, and especially for the OP.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

You summed that up well caflme, thanks.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with expressing your feelings, but you seem to treat every single member of male gender here as if he was hating/being disrespectful towards females. And especially those who disagree with your posts (like i am sure you dont particulary like me, for that reason). We are all individuals, not every man is evil woman hating pervert. For instance this thread, some people are just not comfortable when someone do something you like you described in the OP and it may or may not have anything to do with being them shallow sexist. They may have different reasons, you know.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> you seem to treat every single member of male gender here as if he was hating/being disrespectful towards females.


No, I don't. There is always a reason I say the things I say. I see a lot of disrespect toward women here and I'm calling it as I see it. I am trying to get better and report posts rather than get into fights, but it is hard. And yes, I'm a proud, unapologetic feminist. I get called a man hater constantly, but I'm learning to just laugh it off since I know I don't hate men and basically it's just bull****.

Just because I don't hate men doesn't mean I'm not going to continue to call them on their bull****. I'm not going to just sit back and let women, myself included, be disrespected--it's not going to happen.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This thread stinks.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

> And yes, I'm a proud, unapologetic feminist.


Oh, you're one of those radical feminists, huh? That explains it, then.

I am a liberal feminist, and hate those of your ilk. And yes, radical feminism = man haters.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> This thread stinks.


Lol, of poop.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Oh, you're one of those radical feminists, huh? That explains it, then.
> 
> I am a liberal feminist, and hate those of your ilk. And yes, radical feminism = man haters.


Find where I said "radical feminist." I just said I was a feminist.

Also, it's rather simplistic to take an entire ideology and reduce it to "hates men." And, that's not even accurate.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright.. 

I am just curious about one thing, do you really expect to find a man with this kind of attitude? (just a question, no offence)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Find where I said "radical feminist." I just said I was a feminist.
> 
> Also, it's rather simplistic to take an entire ideology and reduce it to "hates men." And, that's not even accurate.


Every single post you say seems to scream radical feminist. I just made an assumption based on what you post.

Also, you seemed to target me, simply because I am a man. I asked you about your problems, and you said I couldn't understand them, in a different thread. How is that realistic? Most of my friends are female, and yes, I don't have trouble understanding women - I just have trouble relating to them in the way they want (having trouble being a sexually attractive male myself.) I tried to explain this to you, but you turned it into an argument, as you always do.

I tried to be your friend, but you seem to want to make enemies with the male members of SAS instead of making friends with them.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Alright..
> 
> I am just curious about one thing, do you really expect to find a man with this kind of attitude? (just a question, no offence)


One who is secure in himself and doesn't feel the need to blame women for everything, or accuse women of "misandry," or say "Women only like bad boys!" or deny that women have bodily functions, or constantly question why women do everything that we do.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Every single post you say seems to scream radical feminist. I just made an assumption based on what you post.


You shouldn't do that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You shouldn't do that.


But you're free to make assumptions about me, and the other men of SAS?

You shouldn't do that, either.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> There must have been something about your butt that he liked then. Take it as a compliment.


Are you ****ing kidding me? Sexual harrasment is not something that anyone should just 'take as a compliment'.


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)

This thread took a funny turn :haha


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

My SO is a man. I *expect* him to stinkify the place. of course, he does close the door and turn on the fan after, which is nice.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

luceo said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? Sexual harrasment is not something that anyone should just 'take as a compliment'.


Thank you!


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

luceo said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? Sexual harrasment is not something that anyone should just 'take as a compliment'.


In fact yes, I was ****ing kidding you. It was said in semi-sarcastic tone.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

luceo said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? Sexual harrasment is not something that anyone should just 'take as a compliment'.


Where did I argue that?

All she said was that some dude grabbed her ***. Maybe he was socially awkward? Maybe he was a pervert, who knows?

All I know is that you can't throw stones at the opposite gender, and then say that men who throw stones at your gender are misogynistic. That makes you look like a hypocrite.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Everybody poops. Thread of the year!

=o


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Everybody poops. Thread of the year!
> 
> =o


Everybody Poops is a great song. :clap


----------



## GotAnyGrapes (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a great book too. I can't wait for the movie!


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Where did I argue that?
> 
> All she said was that some dude grabbed her ***. Maybe he was socially awkward? Maybe he was a pervert, who knows?


I didn't say you did. The thing I quoted wasn't even something you said and I've never directed anything towards you in this thread. I don't know why you think I was speaking to you.

Having said that, being socially awkward doesn't make it ok to grab someones *** without their consent. There's no excuse for sexual harrassment.



leave me alone said:


> In fact yes, I was ****ing kidding you. It was said in semi-sarcastic tone.


In that case, please accept my apologies. Sometimes it's difficult to tell what's sarcastic and what's not here.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

No need to apologize. I am aware it probably wasnt the wisest thing to say, even more so now after i read how that *** grab affected her.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not too sure why I read this whole thread. It was kind of like watching a car crash...with lots of face palming involved.



loquaciousintrovert said:


> Would you be less attracted to them after that?


Not really, it's not like they can control it.

My poop, however, smells like candy canes. :kma


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

A small part of my love for them would die, yes.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Lucy in the Sky said:


> A small part of my love for them would die, yes.


Are you serious?

:no


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My love for them would continue, no matter how much their poop stank.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

And even if they had mindblowing, smelly farts that cleared out the room, and would make anyone afraid to light a match, lest they explode and let out toxic gas....

I would still love them, regardless.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> :no


no


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No...people naturally stink. Their **** naturally stinks. And...well, nvm, but is this a serious question?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nah, my poo doesn't stink. It smells like roses. People ask me to let one loose, and freshen up the air.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Immediate divorce proceedings.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Sage Sagan said:


> Immediate divorce proceedings.


OMG! You are a terrible person!

I want to slap you with a wet fish!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

GotAnyGrapes said:


>


This is better than any song the Black Eyed Peas have ever actually made.

Post Fergie, at least.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> One who is secure in himself and doesn't feel the need to blame women for everything, or accuse women of "misandry," or say "Women only like bad boys!" or deny that women have bodily functions, or constantly question why women do everything that we do.


The way you put the word misandry in inverted commas implies that you do not believe that it exists and is a valid complaint. Is that true?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

WalkingDisaster said:


> The way you put the word misandry in inverted commas implies that you do not believe that it exists and is a valid complaint. Is that true?


I think she was referring to the topic in general, and not to the word itself.

I don't like this poster, and think she is a troll, but I don't think she meant that.


----------

